# Wer kauft leere Tintenpatronen auf?



## I-Face (2. März 2005)

Hallo,
bei mir hat sich mit der Zeit ein ganzer Haufen an leeren Tintenpatronen (über 100 Stück)
angesammelt. Kennt jemand einen seriösen Unternehmer, der gebrauchte Tintenpatronen in Zahlung nimmt? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
I-Face


----------



## liquidbeats (2. März 2005)

wenn du welche hast für den Lexmark z23 dann nur ma her damit 
Brauch eine Schwarz Patrone und  Farbige Pateronen zum auffüllen.
Sofern du diese hast, was willst dafür haben?

gruß


----------



## I-Face (4. März 2005)

Puh, da muß ich nachher mal nachschauen, aber eigentlich wollte ich den ganzen Stoß auf einmal loswerden. Größtenteils sind es aber Canon und Epson Patronen. Hatte vor ca. nem Jahr nen Schreiben von einer Firma bekommen, die die in Zahlung nehmen und 1 Euro pro Patrone zahlen. Geschickterweise hab ich das Schreiben aber so gut versteckt, das ich es heute nicht mehr finde .

@liquidbeats: wenn doch was bei ist, meld ich mich nochmal bei dir, dann können wir in die Verhandlungsphase übergehen


----------



## liquidbeats (4. März 2005)

I-Face hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geschickterweise hab ich das Schreiben aber so gut versteckt, das ich es heute nicht mehr finde .


lol Selber schuld 


Wär Super wenn da was bei ist.
Könnt die sehr gut gebrauchen und zum Wegwerfen sind die ja zu schade.


Gruß


----------



## ZweiA (4. März 2005)

Hi

Ich hab was gefunden, vielleicht ist es ja was für dich....

http://www.brokerin.de/
http://wwwv-leergut.de/
http://www.toner-up.de/tintenstrahldrucker.html
http://www.patronenkauf.de/Ankaufliste tinte 02.02.05.htm
http://www.tito.de/leergutankaufsliste_2002.htm
http://www.leerkartuschen.de/

usw....
einfach mal google fragen   
Mfg 2A


----------

